# z touch plate on 3040 Chinese cnc



## mseger (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning to everyone. I sorted out all of the gremlins in this little machine that I picked up cheaply.....how ever I cannot find the wiring schematics to wire a touch plate to the z axis's, the blue box has the Yoocnc driver boards, but after searching high and low, I find nothing. The break out board does have two pins that are marked "probe". I am running Mach3. 

I would eternally grateful for some advice or a link to get this little item completed.

Mark


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mark. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

mseger said:


> how ever I cannot find the wiring schematics to wire a touch plate to the z axis's, the blue box has the Yoocnc driver boards, but after searching high and low, I find nothing. The break out board does have two pins that are marked "probe". I am running Mach3.
> 
> Mark


Please post a picture of the connections and I will see what I can do for you. Generally you just need an open input pin available. and a link to the ground pin.

Bill


----------



## mseger (Apr 25, 2014)

Here are pictures of the driver board and another of the break out board. It's difficult to see, but on the X4JKB BOB there are 2 pins with "Probe" etched on it. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Generally speaking, a touch plate will use an input pin and a ground pin to operate. When the plates input pin and the ground are connected mach 3 recognizes that an input signal has changed state and then executes the code.

The video on this page may help you. Using the Makers Guide.

Bill


----------



## mseger (Apr 25, 2014)

I have seen that video, looks like a great set up. I'm dealing with Chinese parts and there is practically nothing that gives me the step by step for the YOOCNC boards....I popped a stepper driver yesterday giving this a try, perhaps I will contact them and see if they can shed some light for me. 

Thanks Bill

Mark


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

For about $275, you can get a Gecko G540 4 axis stepper driver/controller with built in BOB. 

Bill


----------



## martinwoodartist (Jun 6, 2014)

Unfortunately I have purchased the same machine as you Mark. From new the stop button didn't work or the led lights in the switches. After a couple of weeks the fuse blew. I replaced it and the spindle switch didn't work including the speed control. Instead the spindle just came on full speed with the power button. After a few email and some technical impute they agreed to send another board. The technician I used for information said they got it wrong with what was wrong with board. So my reason for this post is to tell you don't take what the seller tells you as true as although helpful ,I don't think you are actually emailing a technician.


----------

